# need help on 82 sentra e15 rebuild



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I bought a really nice 82 sentra e15 for $250 and I just rebuilt the motor. But the problem I'm running into is the mass of vacuum lines, it is a huge mess. I have the factory shop nissan repair manual and it really is no help and on top on that it has the factory high altitude modules on it. My first question is does anyone have info on were all the vacuum lines go, maybe a detailed diagram. Also where the check values go and the right direction for the valves. My other question is there a way to eliminate the need for all this crap? To make the motor more simple? Thanks!!


----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

Really no one can help me out??


----------

